

Your last ticket ever - cellurl
http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-GPS-cruise-control-using-your-Android-iPh/
When I get a ticket, I usually bitch about it for a few months. Then I plan a letter writing campaign. This time I spent 5 years and designed an improved cruise control and worldwide database of speed limit signs.
======
cellurl
When I get a speeding ticket, normally I bitch and moan. This time is
different. I have spent the last 5 years solving this problem. I hope you like
it.

